# General > Reunions >  1977 pupils

## captainbubba

have there been school reunions for wick north school for pupils who started
 school in summer 1977, or wick high school starting 1984

----------


## Ann

http://www.caithness.org/reunions/
Try this link as most reunions are done through the org.
Cheers,
Ann

----------


## Wickerchick

> have there been school reunions for wick north school for pupils who started
> school in summer 1977, or wick high school starting 1984


*I've never heard of any and i started then.*

----------

